# Build log of DODX Flatcars



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

I have been looking to do this project for over a year now and originally had someone lined up to produce these cars but after a year of giving me the run around they backed out. Luckily The GAL Line just started producing kits so I figured I would pick some up and see what I could do about making them myself. Sadly I am in the middle of a basement remodel as well which will be my workshop as well but it is not done yet so having the build this kit all over for the time being.

So I started first on the trucks.









Really after this weekend I will have a start on the trucks as I realized there are still tools and glues I need and have on order at the moment.









So after this weekend here is where I am at









I did cut out the deck and put one of my models on it for feed back to Alan at GAL.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice project Joe! Can't wait to see those SD70s put to work!


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure why there's not more commentary on this thread, but please keep posting construction photos.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Burl said:


> I'm not sure why there's not more commentary on this thread, but please keep posting construction photos.


oddly, it didnt show up in my "active topics" until today..so I havent seen this thread until today (11/01) (and I check MLS pretty much every day)

an MLS glitch could explain a lack of comments..perhaps few people have seen the thread!

Scot


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Things are going to be a little show for time being as I am awaiting glues and certain things to arrive. In the mean time I did paint and assemble the trucks this weekend. The center wheel set needs to be left out for now until I attach the trucks to the body. I did start some of the body though since the coupler mounting pads are using gorilla glue. The rest of the body needs to wait till I get some plastruct weldene in.










http://forums.mylargescale.com/memb...odx-flat-car-picture4154-20141102-175354.html

Really wish my basement was ready I had a better work table then my kitchen table to work at.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

My adhesives finally arrived and started work on the body.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Looking good! Is that a 1:35 scale tank model, or some other size?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Interesting trucks.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure what your glue is (it looks like a Plastruct product), but if it's MEK, you can buy it way cheaper at the hardware store. Not sure what your kit is made out of though.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

I have more work done and I will get the picture up tonight but to answer some questions first:

BigRedOne the tanks are actually 1:32 scale which helps get it closer to the 1:29 the car is being built too. They are pre-assembled and detailed models by Forces of Valor.

Ray the trucks are buckeye trucks current the center wheel is left out until I attach the trucks to the car.

Burl the glue I am using is Plastruct Weldene as the car is styrene and this is a good non toxic glue I am told for it.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok so here are some of the updates as to where I am at.

Managed to get the frame together.









And the ends on.









The decking is on and glued down.









And a picture of the frame with decking on.









The decking has been a challenge as the adhesive dries so fast I find my self going back later peeling up the sides that did not adhere properly to add more. I still need to add the final side pieces to the car on that will cover over some of the tabs from cross bracing. Hope fully by the weekend I will have the car in rough enough shape to test out.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok so finally this weekend I have the car roughed together so that I can adjust for coupler heights and attach the trucks. To get the Kadee 906 coupler to fit, some adjustments needed to be made to add a shim and widen the car end to allow for the box. All of this has been fed back to Alan at THE GAL Line so he has made adjustments to the design based on what I found with my first build.

Adjusting the height









Out on the line for a test, All the green stuff if the body filler.


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

any chance I could get an update on this build. i am thinking of purchasing one. looks great

thanks

JKS


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

I do apologize I haven't put up any new pictures as of late as while I have been getting my 5 kits assembled I have not gotten them painted or labeled yet. I will post some new pictures on what I am doing tonight when I get home. If you are going to be at the Big E this weekend I will have these there.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok so I promised some new pics and here they are. I realize the cars are not painted yet hoping to do that out at the Big E thing coming weekend as I am not really a painter and don't have the equipment for it. Out of the 5 kits I have I am down to last car which again I will be working on out at Big E the rest have had details added like handles and a FRED for the end unit. I also need to would on painting the chain I have as well.


















here it is lit up. I have a small push button switch and watch battery holder under the car.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry for the lack of updates but progress has finally been made and finally have some pictures to share. I just got the cars back from paint and working on getting them assembled before York. Sadly I do not have lettering for the sides yet as I am still trying to find someone who does dry transfers. Anyway, here is the first car done:


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The flats are looking great! Does the lettering absolutely need to be dry transfers? I have an ALPS printer and Micro-Mark decal paper, so I could run off some water slide decals for you this week if you're interested.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Richard, I have been hesitant about using the water based ones as they tend to yellow over time plus they usually have a sheen on them that you see on certain angles that you don't see in rest of the car. Plus with some of the fine printing on some of the markings your printer may not be able to do it.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

What I typically do with the decals on my cars is give the whole thing a clear gloss coat first, then apply the decals (when the clear coat is fully dry, of course), then give it another clear gloss coat to seal the decals (when the decals are fully dry, of course), and then finally a matte or satin finish coat. It has been a few years since I did my MDC boxcars, and I haven't noticed any sign of yellowing yet. But I guess with all those steps in the process, it would still be pretty unlikely to have it done in time for York. The printer I have is the mid-range MD-1300, which is good for 600 dpi. I used to print decals for my N scale stuff with it, with decent results. You could also try Stan Cedarleaf, I think he has the high-end MD-5000, with twice the resolution.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Looking good! Those look great with the tanks on them, and are a nice match for the big locomotive.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The car looks good. For dry transfers, I use *All-out Graphics* up in Vancouver, BC. They do good work and they've got fairly quick turnaround. You can send them .jpg, .tif, .pdf, or other formats for your artwork. They make a negative and shoot the artwork from that. There's a one-time charge for the negative, but they keep it in their files for when you need additional sheets down the road. 

Dry transfers aren't inexpensive, especially for a one-off like this, so I'd look to see what other projects you're going to need lettering for down the road a bit and fill as large a sheet as you can with as much as you can. If you can't think of anything, see if there are other modelers nearby who might be interested in getting transfers produced. I can get enough lettering for 10 or so projects on a 12" x 18" sheet, which ends up bringing your cost per project to a reasonable $10 or so per project or thereabouts. Prices are in Canadian $, so you have to factor in the exchange rate. 

Later,

K


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you for the info I will have to look into them after York. As for the previous comment the loco's I have for pulling these are two UP SD70's.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Well I have gotten my cars even further along then before. They are mostly labeled now. I worked with Alan at GAL Line who found someone to produce the dry transfers for these models since I was striking out in doing so. They really pop now that they are labeled. I have a few line markings I will do in future in vinyl but have to wait until I can a friend to get those made up. In the mean time had them out on a friends layout to get some pictures.


















































Also got video. Sorry for the poor quality was using someone else's camera and didn't realize it was on low rez till later after everything was cleaned up.


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

looking good!


----------

